# Someone is selling Bumble Bee Puppies!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It has been brought to my attention that someone in Lakewood WA has stated that Bumble Bee is the mother of puppies sold/placed ( I have no idea how they where homed)

Photos where taken from my myspace ( which I have now deleted)

Most of you know she has NEVER been bred. If you see any advertisements involving my crew please let me know ASAP I have no breedings, nothing for stud and no puppies so their should be nothing involving my dogs breeding out there!

This was the photo used


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wow, the brass of some people! Selling Bumble Bee puppies and not even offering me a pick. Puh.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I knew this would up set you! LMAO  I didn't get pick either!

This honestly does not effect me.. Anyone who I care about knows she didn't have puppies, but I don't not want my dog being used to fool people. It is wrong to the people getting these puppies.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

That sucks...I know there are certain sites that somehow block you being able to copy and save their photos...you might look into that...people got no shame now-a-days...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh yeah I'd be upset, too. I used to watermark all my pictures. Maybe I should start doing that again. Although so far nobody's done more than stolen my artwork to use as avatars. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking of doing something like that... I didn't think my dogs where being stolen yet  lol I thought I had a couple years...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Dude. WTH? That's close to me! I swear I didn't post it!
but If I find out who did,want me to beat them down for you?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I always steal pics...but it's usually for educational purposes...I'm pretty sure if the people knew they'd be happy there dogs were being used to help people out...or to be bragged on lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

No way to protect your pictures completely. Even if you protect a picture from right clicking. You only have to hit print screen to copy it.

She's the virgin APBT of Christmas!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Dude. WTH? That's close to me! I swear I didn't post it!
> but If I find out who did,want me to beat them down for you?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
you can't fight...quit actin...lol :flush:

jkjkjk


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am hoping the person that brought this to me will provide more info. I would like to confront these people.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

How did this come to your attention? If they are still being sold contact the peddler and say you want to see the pups to take your pic. take some big mofos[dont know how big you are] ask where bumblebee is when you get there then kick some heads.

Yeah yeah not the smartest way but im from the old school and that is blatant fraud!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The owner of a puppy came to our site and noticed Bee and contacted me to find out about her. I told him that he was lied to. He got a great puppy.. But not a Bee puppy.


I got a tough Ex Boyfriend in WA that likes to be up to no good if I find them  My best friend is right there too.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

you are clearly at fault here...for having such a beautiful dog lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep that's what's up JY ... You show up for that pup ask to see the parents then whoop some a%%% !!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holly are they are least selling the pups for 25,000? LMAO!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol nooooooo!!! If they sell all Bees puppies it will ruin her market!!!! LMAO What will be left for me when I do my one litter!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah cuz some of us here have Bee stock .... We don't want to loose value in our shares  HEHEHEEHE


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Yeah cuz some of us here have Bee stock .... We don't want to loose value in our shares  HEHEHEEHE


LMAO!!!!!:rofl::rofl: I thought Lindsay was the only one that invested in that


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!!! Girl you crack me up.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*sad times*










LS:LOL~ Yeah,you caught me. I'd be one of those flaming bag of dog poo ppl. But it's the thought that counts right?

But srsly,Holly,that's not cool. I hope it was no one on here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If I find them I will give you an address for your bags of dog poo! Lets be wicked gross and make it cat poo!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Find out where they live then rat them out as having a meth lab in the house.

Over here we have realy strict gun laws , i have heard of people reporting others for unregistered firearms, the raid is apparently quicker than if you said they grew hydroponics there.
Or report them as a kiddy fiddler or a hedge offender. Swift action will be taken by the correct authorities.



The answer is yes i had a rough upbringing. And yes sometimes i have a cold heart.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> If I find them I will give you an address for your bags of dog poo! Lets be wicked gross and make it cat poo!


If I can get to the cat poo before Beia, you're on!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey I thought I had a first pic Bee pup!!! HOW RUDE!!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

EWWWWW cat poo... I have two litter boxes for you to pick from... hehehe and I wont clean them for a few days first... hehehehe

No seriously Junk has a point we could all call anonymously and report them for meth, guns, money and A DOG FIGHTING RING!!! hehehehehehe

Ok I had a rough childhood too and would like to say that in all reality I will beat some arse for you too...

AND WHY DIDNT I GET A DANG MALE OUT OF THE DEAL HOLLY?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

And you couldn't have found out about this 3 weeks ago??? Lol. Lakewood was practically my neighborhood. Not suprised really but I woulda love to handle that ish. Lmao.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gonna have a member war over who didn't get a fake Bee puppy lmao!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO @ everyone's responses. 

Holly that is messed up. I hope you rip em a new one!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Come on Holly fess up you had Bee puppies and you just didn't want any of us to have them....so you made this all up. You think I am not on to you girl . I got your number.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You got my number! Call me Chica! lmao


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate talking on the phone.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have info!

Trish (???) 
[email protected] and [email protected]

Physical address - Lakewood WA 98499

I called.... No answer..

From Puppy buyer "I had a feeling we were lied to. The person we got our pup from said that her cousin bred the female. The only reason she had to rehome her was due to not having enough time because of work, etc. Honestly I think they are running something because if you Google her phone number you'll come across another ad for a 9wk old Dobie that they are selling...this mind you is after we got our pup. "


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow What a bunch of  heads trying to con people into thinking they are getting a Bee pup. Are they trying to sell them with fake papers too? I think we should all call them


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I am the one who supplied the info on these idiots. No they didn't offer papers.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

what the heck?!

their FB = Lashonde Bernotas | Facebook

apparently selling dobies and american bulldogs too..

http://www.petclassifieds.us/198026/American-Bulldog-Puppy-7-Weeks-Old.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bees adopted baby!
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/32126-heres-our-girl.html

This is who was told Bee was the Dam too. The puppy looks to be from the same type lines, which makes it easy for these lairs to pass off.

He??Possibly She lol haven't got to find that out yet about the owner lol, anyhow said owner is very willing to help and understands whats going on. This member gave me the go to let go who they where

This member is equally upset and I hope we will make Bees adopted baby at home here 

I officially adopt this member as a part of my family, a puppy of mine or not


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I noticed the AB ad as well. I took screen shots of all these ads ... I wish I had done that with the ad for our girl.

Myself ( a He ...lol) and Suzie would love to be a part of this family


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pit-Bull-Daddy said:


> Yeah I noticed the AB ad as well. I took screen shots of all these ads ... I wish I had done that with the ad for our girl.
> 
> Myself ( a He ...lol) and Suzie would love to be a part of this family


Its a boy!!!!! Lol Welcome to GP and we are all here for anything you need

You got alot of people jealous that you have a Bee puppy and they don't lmao.

I do have to say again your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

lol.... 

I really appreciate that. I look forward in getting to know a lot of great people.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh man, Suzie is gorgeous, and she could pass as a Bee pup and yes I wanna be in on the Bee pups, come on  PBD I am glad you are here and brought this to Holly's attention, your girl is just way too cute


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

well even though you got lied to you got a beautiful pup out of it... Who cares if shes not Bee's... She could def pass for Bee's not to mention she will give you loads of joy... After potty training, chewing and obidence of course... lol

Holly if you want I will call or email them... I got some legal backround... hehehe at very least I could scare them to death.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Holly if you want I will call or email them... I got some legal backround... hehehe at very least I could scare them to death.


I love doing that  LOL


----------



## whatthe (Dec 10, 2010)

*hi*

YOU REALLY NEED TO TAKE MY HOME ADDRESS OFF OF HERE!?!? I HAD MY COUSIN LIVING WITH ME AND YEAH SHE SOLD A FEW DOGS THAT SHE GOT FROM "BAD SITUATIONS" SHE SAYS, AND FOUND THEM NEW HOMES. SO WHY THE F$^* DO YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS ON HERE. And whomever bought a dog from her that is between you two not me and my family!


----------



## whatthe (Dec 10, 2010)

and yes she used my phone cause she didnt have one so if you dont mind please take my info off here im so mad i want to kick her right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty good marketing skills, as long as she wasn't sold as papered The pup looks like a daughter of Bee's, so it had to take some time to find that photo.


----------



## whatthe (Dec 10, 2010)

*trish*

She is actually dumb because she is in alot of trouble w my whole family!
Not to smart in my book.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

whatthe said:


> YOU REALLY NEED TO TAKE MY HOME ADDRESS OFF OF HERE!?!? I HAD MY COUSIN LIVING WITH ME AND YEAH SHE SOLD A FEW DOGS THAT SHE GOT FROM "BAD SITUATIONS" SHE SAYS, AND FOUND THEM NEW HOMES. SO WHY THE F$^* DO YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS ON HERE. And whomever bought a dog from her that is between you two not me and my family!


"Bad situations"? It sounds like she bought/got/stole a bunch of puppies and peddled them off. To us it is a very serious offense to LIE to someone about the parents of their dog. Especially when we all know this dog hasn't had puppies before. Maybe you should be trying to point us in the right direction instead of yelling at us because you let someone undesirable into your home. No one would be messing with your family besides the little bad one. So if you are not her. Provide us with information on how to contact this person.


----------



## whatthe (Dec 10, 2010)

im not yelling im just shoked that because of my family member that i now have my familys info posted all over this forum. I know she never stole any dogs because i was paying her to do small tasks around here! she is in texas now and i will not give out personal information. Im sorry this happened but cannot change what has been done. All i can say is she is a good girl and i know she wasnt meaning to hurt anybody.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She was lying and misleading people about what they were getting. How is that not trying to hurt people. Someone not trying to hurt people would be honest on how they came upon the dogs and pass that info on to the people who got them.

Honestly..Didn't she say she got the dog from her cousin. How do we know you are not her and just lying some more?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Also typing in all CAPS is considered yelling. I can understand if you are concerned about your family. No one is gonna come over and start crap. We just want answers.


----------



## whatthe (Dec 10, 2010)

HAHA what are you kidding me she didnt get any dogs from me!!!
I'm done with this. I hope you do the right thing and remove my family's info. I told you all the truth and I should not be getting blamed for this. I will deal with her...
Thanks have a nice day


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd of been ****** if they were papered. In the end this pup has found a good home, probably better than it would have. In the end it amounts to lying like people do in personal adds just to get the job done. Without papers, Bee's name isn't soiled. Heck, half the backyard paperless breeders out there sell their pups off as Jocko/Redboy , Alligator, Eli and turtlebuster. That's all just to try to sell. So now when I see "Bumble Bee" blood on my area craigs list you should be flattered


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

fishinrob said:


> I'd of been ****** if they were papered. In the end this pup has found a good home, probably better than it would have. In the end it amounts to lying like people do in personal adds just to get the job done. Without papers, Bee's name isn't soiled. Hell, half the backyard paperless breeders out there sell their pups off as Jocko/Redboy , Alligator, Eli and turtlebuster. That's all just to try to sell. So now when I see "Bumble Bee" blood on my area craigs list you should be flattered


LMAO!!!!!! Won't that be the day.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LMFAO...... "whatthe" This thread has gotten extremely interesting! Contact Info, The person of the contact info joining the site, their facebook posted, other ad's posted. Wow... this site can sure track a mofo down.... Pretty SCARY!!! Oh by the way, that ad of the AMerican Bulldog pup was 500 no papers! HAHAHA Geez..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Receiving funds under false pretense to me is deceit, fraud or other I would think.
Even theft if you ask me JMO ... If that information was already public before it was posted here then thats fair game as well considering your not willing to help put an end to this misrepresentation/fraudulent act.

It does create harm to the original owner/breeder of the Dam being used to pass off these dogs, reputations can be tarnished if word were to be put out that said Holly owner of Bee is selling puppies that are not papered, if she's working on having a reputable kennel in the near future. If no one researched to find out the real issue.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Receiving funds under false pretense to me is deceit, fraud or other I would think.
> Even theft is you ask me JMO ... If that information was already public before it was posted here then thats fair game as well considering your not willing to help put an end to this misrepresentation/fraudulent act.
> 
> It does create harm to the original owner/breeder of the Dam being used to pass off these dogs, reputations can be tarnished if word were to be put out said Holly owner of Bee is selling puppies that are not papered. If no one researched to find out the real issue.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok wait so whatthe came here to complain about someone using their phone or internet service, and the person knows your cousin and you say she is a good girl with good intentions, how is it good intentions to peddle a dog with no papers, rather charge a small rehoming fee, maybe, MAYBE $100.00. This is BS and yes in capitol letters, if you know this person and you don't wnat _your_ family name soiled then pseak now or forever hold yoru peace. We are giving you the benfit of the doubt, and this is a public foruma nd the add had public info on it. Mkay, I am done


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow (whathe) this has really got interesting over night. I originally found this forum when searching and came across the pic of bee and I told my wife hey theirs Suzies mom! This why I investigated further to find out more about her. 

I find it very interesting that the person we got Suzie from placed an ad for a Dobie put on ebay classifieds on 11/6 we got Suzie on 10/25. The REASON she could not keep her she said was not enough time for her due to work. 
I have the screen shot for this ad if anyone is interested in seeing it. 

Honestly I really hate being lied to, especially when it comes to something like this (when money is exchanged). Just be honest and say I don't know who the parents are of the puppy. It seems to me this is some kind of fraud....she did pretty much steal and use a pic that was not hers, so that breaks copyright law right there. Then to use the said pic in an ad to gain financially?? 

We could not be happier with our Suzie, and yes she's in a great home. Yeah she could pass for a bee pup so like it was mentioned the person took sometime to find the pic!! 

@whatthe -- So you are claiming that you are the cousin, and not the person we dealt with? The address in Lakewood is your address and your cousin and her husband was living with you?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

What I want to know is who told this (whatthe) person that their information was posted here... It is not a coencedence (sp?) that he/she found this one post in this one thread on this one forum.....


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> What I want to know is who told this (whatthe) person that their information was posted here... It is not a coencedence (sp?) that he/she found this one post in this one thread on this one forum.....


Yeah I really would like to know this as well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

whatthe said:


> im not yelling im just shoked that because of my family member that i now have my familys info posted all over this forum. I know she never stole any dogs because i was paying her to do small tasks around here! she is in texas now and i will not give out personal information. Im sorry this happened but cannot change what has been done. All i can say is she is a good girl and i know she wasnt meaning to hurt anybody.


Well this good girl was a rude little brat to me via Email and seems to think she did nothing wrong and that I should mind my own business. So I don't care what you think of her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Well this good girl was a rude little brat to me via Email and seems to think she did nothing wrong and that I should mind my own business. So I don't care what you think of her.


Oh no she didn't! Pick me up on the way to WA and we'll go have a talk with her! 
Skrew that, I can't believe she said to "mind your own business" this is your dog, your name, and in every way your business. She did very wrong by false advertising, stealing pics, and lying in order to gain money. It's a beautiful pup and I'm glad she found a great home but it is wrong to steal someones pics to lie in order to make a profit.
There is no need to lie at all if she really was a "good girl" she would be trying to find them homes and not just trying to profit off some dogs in need. If you check through my threads you will see many pups I have had at my house and helped find forever homes. I have never once asked any one for a "rehoming fee" all I care about is finding them a home they will be perfect for and have the best care possible. I can name 6 dogs right off the bat I have taken and rehomed in the last year for nothing other than making sure they will be loved, cared for, and not in the pound being PTS.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

wow thats carzy. almost as bad as somone selling my dora on craigslist as "nya" a spayed female for $150 they were "just useing my photo" I actully emaild them and asked them to call me about her and when they called I was like WTF are you doing using my picture of my dog and "they were just using it cause their camera was broken and she looks like her." I was PISST !!!! That pup is ADORABLE ... but ITS just CARAZIE that these bishs are such little 2 timeing peddlers.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Holly she really said that? Omg can I email her please? Pretty pretty please


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't care who emails her lol .


Someones mad because they got busted is whats going on.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Seriously, busted!!!!!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i think whatthe is lying about it being her cousin. i read through her wall posts on facebook and a lot of them were about having a dobie pup. she's also married. it's kind of odd that her cousin would post ads for a dobie puppy...when SHE has it. so if pit bull daddy is telling the truth about a girl and her husband at that address selling him the puppy...well, come on. i have a sense that she has been doing this for awhile from some other stuff i found online.

@holly and pit bull daddy, you can actually sue her over this instead of just threatening it. she can pay penalties on tarnishing your reputation. dogs are your businesses and because of her you can claim that you could possibly lose business over her actions. pit bull daddy can sue her in conjunction with yours and get his money back because she was lying about the 'goods' she sold and holly, you're his proof. if you guys print out every ad she has made selling puppies then you can prove this is an ongoing thing and she can have criminal charges for fraud. i mean, it's not my business or anything, just saying. lmao jk. i know if i was in your position i'd put an end to this legally. they're obviously good-for-nothing type people so legality is your best option.


p.s. whatthe wants to say her "cousin" meant well...but fraud = "intentional deception made for personal gain or to damage another individual" and i'm pretty sure scoping out a pic of bumble bee shows intent.


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

My wife and I dealt with a girl and her husband who was nursing a pulled tooth the day we went to look at Suzie. I am pretty sure this "whatthe" person is her and she's just claiming she's the so called cousin. Seems really weird to not be her.

I actually found there youtube channel with vids of that Dobie. The guy is the husband and the voice of the chick is the one we dealt with.

I really want to purse legal action if nothing else to put a stop to these obv scammers.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Seriously, did you make a CL community announcement about this? What a load of Monkey


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Pit-Bull-Daddy said:


> My wife and I dealt with a girl and her husband who was nursing a pulled tooth the day we went to look at Suzie. I am pretty sure this "whatthe" person is her and she's just claiming she's the so called cousin. Seems really weird to not be her.
> 
> I actually found there youtube channel with vids of that Dobie. The guy is the husband and the voice of the chick is the one we dealt with.
> 
> I really want to purse legal action if nothing else to put a stop to these obv scammers.


I hope you do sue them, someone needs to put a stop to their scam


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Id keep blowing them up on craigslist.. make sure they never sell another dog


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks to be another email address associated w/ the phone number .. [email protected]

http://www.plentyofdoggies.com/dogs/american-bulldog-puppies-7-weeks-old--2


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all for helping with this. I want make sure these people can't continue to peddle off puppies. 

They can get mad all they want but they are getting called out and the message about them spread.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This is horse crap, but I'm really not sure that there are any legal actions that can be taken.

Whenever you post pictures online, you run the risk of them being stolen. Whenever you buy a dog without papers, you buy a dog with no known background.

This situation sucks, but calling and emailing these people aren't going to change anything. If anything, they could sue you for harassment. 

@ the person wondering how they found this post: they probably found it by people calling/emailing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> This situation sucks, but calling and emailing these people aren't going to change anything. If anything, they could sue you for harassment.


Legal action isn't the issue its stopping these people from continuing to do this with the multiple other puppy ads they have listed.

They can't sue someone for harassment unless they continuously harass you with you provoking them back.... When you send 1 email and they send 3 back cussing at you before you even reply to the first one... No no one is going to win a harassment case there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO WTH breeding Bee and not telling me! lol it happens! someone took Tempest picture and said they owned her and some ppl have done the same thing to caragan knls. Man some ppl are brave!


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

First- Its not illegal to sell dogs (healthy, wormed, de flead dogs) THAT ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF! - and come with a crud load of supplies and foos not to mention!
Secondly- Prove that you beautiful puppy was sold with that picture stating that was her dam! Id like to see her papers! 
Third- Umm how much did you pay for her? not crud! $200 she came with shots, had been wormed, came with toys, a kennel, and food! 
Fourth- You've got to be kidding me! You got a lil sweetheart and your still whinning about it. I would not have even given her to you because of how fricking nasty the two of you were. You disguested me the woman who smelled like she hadnt showered in a year with your two lazy eyes and the huge man carring a baby inside of him I felt horrible sending her home with you two!!!!!! But you showed up where i was staying and i couldnt turn you away im much too nice!!! I knew I should have kept that poor girl! It smelled like a dead animal in that house for hours after you two left!!!!

My point is I have never sold unhealthy dogs nor under false pretenses and they have always had shots, been wormed, and de flead, all have been loved and well taken care of.
All taken out of deplorable conditions and all but suzie have been sent to loving caring families!
If you dont want her id gladly take her back and keep her. You are trash and do NOT deserve her!
I beg you please show these people who they are really talking too!!!!


I love animals and I would take any of the pups that were sold by me back in a heart beat!!!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

trish... said:


> First- Its not illegal to sell dogs (healthy, wormed, de flead dogs) THAT ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF! - and come with a crud load of supplies and foos not to mention!
> Secondly- Prove that you beautiful puppy was sold with that picture stating that was her dam! Id like to see her papers!
> Third- Umm how much did you pay for her? not crud! $200 she came with shots, had been wormed, came with toys, a kennel, and food!
> Fourth- You've got to be kidding me! You got a lil sweetheart and your still whinning about it. I would not have even given her to you because of how fricking nasty the two of you were. You disguested me the woman who smelled like she hadnt showered in a year with your two lazy eyes and the huge man carring a baby inside of him I felt horrible sending her home with you two!!!!!! But you showed up where i was staying and i couldnt turn you away im much too nice!!! I knew I should have kept that poor girl! It smelled like a dead animal in that house for hours after you two left!!!!
> ...


Coming on here stating that you sold a dog to someone who you thought was that bad does not help you at all... Seem to me like your trying to make the person who got the puppy look bad, to turn people away from looking at your BS.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^^ Seriously? Your calling these people trash yet sold the pup? lol


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey not to umm start ANYTHING but their is a new person from texas with a light colord blue eyed pup that idk why it came to me but reminded me of pit bull daddys fake bee pup...This isn't the texas mover to that sold the fake bee pup is it? not trying to start ANYHTING but was like... texas? Blue eyes? light color pup.... hmm. just came to me when I left the thred. not tryin to start anything just saw a slight sonection. sorry if its not related at all.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW Trish you have som enerve, ok I am gonn abe quiet. *goes to corner*


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone have access to the IP addresses these users are coming from? Or how to tell if they are makeing multipul acounts from the same IP addresses and stuff I think that should be looked into


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

And you know what since you wanted to lie to everybody about what was said to be your pups parents guess what your info - ALL of it is going to be everywhere! Im going to lie about you too!!!!!!!! Hope your evcited you leaches!:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::rofl:


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

yes i sold her but checked in on her and told them that for any reason that they cant take her on or keep her to bring her back and i checked up on her!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Trish.... And what reason does pit bull daddy have to lie to us? You are obviously taking in stray's and charging a ridiculous amount of money for them. You MUST be making a profit.... I saw your ad for an American Bulldog with NO PAPERS for 500 dollars. Please let us know how you spent 500 on shots and flea meds. I've known people like you you are probably "rescuing" these pups from free homes on craigslist and reselling them...


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

FACT: you lied, Bee IS NOT YOUR DOG or anyone YOU KNOWS dog, Holly would not even associate with a puppy pedder like you. IT IS WRONG TO ADVERTISE YOUR PUPPIES AS SOMEONE ELSES BITCHES PUP. WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO DO IT.
Fact: I do hope you sold a mess of pups for $200 as Bees pups and when they look for Bee online they find this thred and relize they need to sue you and lock you away for a few years so you can think about what your doing to people who have PUREBRED DOGS WHO WORK HARD FOR TITLES AND ONLY EVER PLAN TO HAVE 1 PLANED LITTER TO BETTER THE BREED WHILE SCUMBAGS LIKE YOU JUST RUINE IT ALL FOR GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting we had 6 " GUESTS" all looking at Holly's profile late last night/early morning lol ..... I'm sure others will show up


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

trish... said:


> First- Its not illegal to sell dogs (healthy, wormed, de flead dogs) THAT ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF! - and come with a crud load of supplies and foos not to mention!
> Secondly- Prove that you beautiful puppy was sold with that picture stating that was her dam! Id like to see her papers!
> Third- Umm how much did you pay for her? not crud! $200 she came with shots, had been wormed, came with toys, a kennel, and food!
> Fourth- You've got to be kidding me! You got a lil sweetheart and your still whinning about it. I would not have even given her to you because of how fricking nasty the two of you were. You disguested me the woman who smelled like she hadnt showered in a year with your two lazy eyes and the huge man carring a baby inside of him I felt horrible sending her home with you two!!!!!! But you showed up where i was staying and i couldnt turn you away im much too nice!!! I knew I should have kept that poor girl! It smelled like a dead animal in that house for hours after you two left!!!!
> ...


You're a piece of trash. Period. If you ever move to KY, look me up.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I really DO hope they all hear about it and know about it and all do SOMETHING ABOUT IT. Holly im sorry this had to happen to you. My uncles a great PI if you need somthing looked into names/ ADDYS anything let me know if u need anything, honestly, we should just give them a good beat down then theyd all learn. I have 3 protection rottys in training right now for a junkyard they hold great and dont like to let go yet so id love to see them in action HIT ME UP


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

@Trish --- WOW all I can say is WOW! Well first of all she was $250 + another $10 for the stupid crap crate...so get right. Second the ONLY reason this whole issue is happening is BECAUSE you had the pic of the mother of our pup in the ad which turns out is not the mother or not even associated with our pup..period. You flat out lied to us period. You are obv pissed because someone is calling you out, how many other people have you done this to? 

If would have just told me the truth to start with none of this would be an issue. But for some reason you felt you had to fabricate a lie to sell a pup. 

I not even gonna comment on your childish remarks, other than grow up and act like a responsible adult, I know it maybe hard for you but seriously you need really need to stop this nonsense.


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

and i stated that the parents looked like the ones in the pics provided I didnt say they were they parents. 

P.S. Im sure there arent any stray puppies 8wks old roaming the streets btw


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok sorry you got a dog you didnt want. You can return her and I will refund your money. You could have just emailed me with any and all questions. you didnt have to put personal info on the internet.... 
What do you say?
You want her or not? I will give your money back if you dont want her. I emailed you so let me know. 
Thanks have a good day.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol @ saying the parents LOOKED like the one in the pics... what kind if asinine crud is that, why not just provide photos of the original Dam & Sire, so you search for one that may resemble the parents. I have a bridge to sell comes with the key to the city.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm, so now that somone called your bluff, ya wanna give this man his money back, he already loves the puppy and if you lied to this man and did this then you don't desreve the pup back, period. I think she is very happy and better off where she is than with someone who would peddle her as if she were someone else pup. SMH, walkin away


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

Im sorry for the mis understanding but what happened happened. I dont sell dogs anymore to calm your fear and I wont. Im sorry you feel you were lied too and i take ull responsibility I didnt mean for any of this to happen. As i said I will happily refund your money if you dont want her.


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

Well then its settled. If he wants to keep her then great if not I will take her back.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

they never said they do not want her they just dont like being lied to and its wrong that you did what you did ITS JUST WRONG so stop putting it on them. THEY SAID THE PRICE WAS NOT THE PROBLEM they would have rather it been that she was a resuce pup who needed a home or what ever other BS story u could have same up with its that YOU LIED and said "this is the mother and its my cousins dog" and that my dear loser is called lying nd fraud.


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

I didnt try and mis lead you in any way. Im asking you to email me further if you want to give her back and get your money....
Thanks im done


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I completely agree with truepits ehre. Shame on you for lying to someone else who obviously just wanted a pup who they _THOUGHT_ was pure and came from someone else dog that wasn't even yor cousin's. shame. ughhhhhhhh


----------



## trish... (Dec 11, 2010)

You want to know where she came from? some guy trying to sell her as a fighting pit. she was wormy and dirty in their back yard and full of fleas!
I just wanted to get her into better hand i cleaned her up and got her healthy and then placed her.
SORRY SORRY SORRY I should have kept her!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It is NOT about you should have kept her, it's about the fact that you lied, period, you could have told this man the truth yet you chose to lie to him instead to make more money off the pup. That in itself is sad, I know it does not take that much to care for a pup and rehome it. If you did save her from becoming a fighting dog then thankyou but that does nto excuse the fact that you lied to someone to make more money off a dog that just needed a home. I'm sorry, I have no sympathy, you did the wrong thing and are now wanting to make it right cause youwere caught, not cool. Let the man be, he was just being responsible trying to do some research. Just stop lying to people, if you wanna rescue and help rehome then that is fine, but don't LIE to ppl. Ppl like honesty a WHOLE lot better, trust me.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

okay so u bought and then FLIPPED a puppy. THE CORRECT THING IN THIS SITUATION WOULD BE FOR YOU TO FIND HER A GOOD HOME AS A RESCUED PUP. DONE END OF IT YOUS A SCUMBAG WHO MAKES MONEY OFF OF OTHER PEOPLE LOOKING TO HAVE A GOOD PUP. SO IN STEAD OF EVEN TELLING THEM SHE MAY HAVE DA TENDANCYS U SAY SHES A GOOD PUP FOR A GOOD MOM WHOS REALLY PRETTY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE ALOT OF NERVE COMING ON TO A WELL ESSTABLISHED FOURM WHO 90% OF ALL THE MEMBERS LOVE EACHOTHER AND STARTING SISH!!!! GO FIND A BIG LIFE AND JAM IT UP YOUR A*S BECAUSE WE DONT BUY YOUR STUPID STORY ONE BIT EITHER WAY UR A LOW LIFE AND SHOULD HAVE SOLD THE PUP AS IS INSTEAD OF LYING.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

truepits92 said:


> Anyone have access to the IP addresses these users are coming from? Or how to tell if they are makeing multipul acounts from the same IP addresses and stuff I think that should be looked into


They are both coming from the same IP address in Tacoma, WA.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

trish... said:


> You want to know where she came from? some guy trying to sell her as a fighting pit. she was wormy and dirty in their back yard and full of fleas!
> I just wanted to get her into better hand i cleaned her up and got her healthy and then placed her.
> SORRY SORRY SORRY I should have kept her!


WOW so that gives you the right to lie about where you got the puppy from and sell it? Normal people who rescue dogs do not turn around and sell them for profit. The fact is you lied about everything and now that your caught and outed you are trying to act like you were doing a good thing by saving dogs. You are a piece of  :flush:


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

trish... said:


> You want to know where she came from? some guy trying to sell her as a fighting pit. she was wormy and dirty in their back yard and full of fleas!
> I just wanted to get her into better hand i cleaned her up and got her healthy and then placed her.
> SORRY SORRY SORRY I should have kept her!


We want to keep her we never sad that we don't want her. Why didn't you tell us this to begin with? Why did you feel that you had to lie to place a pup? *Maybe to get more money than what a rescue type of fee would bring in???*

As far as your email to me this is what you said --

"so instead of selling my **** on the internet how about you give me suzie back and all her supplies and i give you your 200 you spent on her oh and i put your personal info all over the internet too! DOING THAT NOW JUST FOR YOU!"


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hmmm, so now that somone called your bluff, ya wanna give this man his money back, he already loves the puppy and if you lied to this man and did this then you don't desreve the pup back, period. I think she is very happy and better off where she is than with someone who would peddle her as if she were someone else pup. SMH, walkin away


:goodpost:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> WOW so that gives you the right to lie about where you got the puppy from and sell it? Normal people who rescue dogs do not turn around and sell them for profit. The fact is you lied about everything and now that your caught and outed you are trying to act like you were doing a good thing by saving dogs. You are a piece of  :flush:


:goodpost:
I have taken in pups and rehomed them all year long. I have posted most of their pics, stories and updates. I do it because I truly do love dogs and I care deeply for this breed. I have never once asked anyone for any money at all. I don't ask for a rehoming fee ever. I could have if I really wanted to but money is not my concern at all. I want to make sure these pups go to a loving home with responsible people who will care for them properly. To me it sounds like these people are just flipping pups for a profit. Shame on them for that!


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> They are both coming from the same IP address in Tacoma, WA.


felt it. And the new pup is clear right? Sonny? it wasnt that I was worried about it it was that it came to my mind.


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

truepits92 said:


> felt it. And the new pup is clear right? Sonny? it wasnt that I was worried about it it was that it came to my mind.


My wife and I have been concerned once I learned that I was lied to that someone else is missing a Suzie, if she was stolen. I hope not because we do really love her!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no, that's just so sad. I really hope it's another Suzie.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No its talking about another dog that might have been evolved in this but is not.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This is all just crazy. It really makes you wonder where the dog actually came from. The nerve of people is outrageous.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*As the Dog yard turns...*

Ahhh... the joys and glad tidings of Back Yard Breeding...See why law makers get wrapped around the axle about "vicious pit bull mauling child to death"? It starts just like this.... an unethical person lying and stealing about our most wonderful breed just to make a quick buck


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

excellent post girl, excellent post


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I would say that the old saying _"Money is the root of all evil"_ holds true.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

trish... said:


> You want to know where she came from? some guy trying to sell her as a fighting pit. she was wormy and dirty in their back yard and full of fleas!
> I just wanted to get her into better hand i cleaned her up and got her healthy and then placed her.
> SORRY SORRY SORRY I should have kept her!


Sorry... that puppy is too dang big to be a gamebred (fighting dogs) dog. Come to think of it... I've never seen a champagne colored gamebred dog. Don't come in here talking like this community is ignorant when our passion is studying the ins and outs of this particular breed type. Genetics, pedigrees, health and nutrition, history, etc. Don't try to bullsh*t me.

Trish, wthever... idk what the heck your name is at this moment.... At least take time out to research more than dogbreedinfo.com before trying to hustle some puppies... you'll find that the Pit Bull community is growing every day and you will find more and more educated people as time goes on. Just give it up because i know for dang sure i talk to people of all walks of life daily about my dogs. I make a point to strike up conversations with people I know do not like the dogs because of what they "heeeard". That's the purpose of this site yanno... to educate people about propper APBT etiquette.

Give up, you're pretty dang sucky at lieing :flush: You need to refund this man and his family their money and not even think twice about taking that dang puppy back.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mah, Mah, My momma tolt me dat you can always act dumb but you cain't never act smart.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

bluefamily said:


> Ahhh... the joys and glad tidings of Back Yard Breeding...See why law makers get wrapped around the axle about "vicious pit bull mauling child to death"? It starts just like this.... an unethical person lying and stealing about our most wonderful breed just to make a quick buck


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

and it ends in our dogs being taken away to be euthanized!

this girl is just a BSer. first she says she just cares about the puppy and is trying to do right by suzie....but then she tries to tell us she didn't even approve of the home suzie went to?? it wasn't that she couldn't say no to pit bull daddy...it was that she couldn't deny a quick come up. $$$$$$


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

she prob bought the pups offa CL or where ever for $50 ea or even alil more, sold them off as bee pups or gave everyone diffrent stories. Alls we can hope is that someone local to her catches on and beat the crap out of her and her family for being liers. or BETTER YET! somone really presses charges for fruad or somthing. Bee's adopted daughter is GOURGOUS so I yeah she did pass off the pup as a bee exclusive but her new owners are great enough to want to know more about the pups history and more about the breed in grenral and found Holly. "Their puppies mommy" and now it's just a matter of time till "trish" and "whatthe" DIE... YAY. 4 less puppy peddlers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So first Trish says... "prove that I put pics of the dam on my ad" And then she admits to showing pictures of Bee but saying she said "i only said the dam looked like this dog" And now the puppy was "rescued from a dog fighter" HAHAHA I don't buy that crap.... You sellin ocean front property in Arizona too? Just admit it, you probably bought this dog for cheap or got it free of craigslist and turned around and resold it for a profit.... Sick....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Sorry... that puppy is too dang big to be a gamebred (fighting dogs) dog. Come to think of it... I've never seen a champagne colored gamebred dog. Don't come in here talking like this community is ignorant when our passion is studying the ins and outs of this particular breed type. Genetics, pedigrees, health and nutrition, history, etc. Don't try to bullsh*t me.
> 
> Trish, wthever... idk what the heck your name is at this moment.... At least take time out to research more than dogbreedinfo.com before trying to hustle some puppies... you'll find that the Pit Bull community is growing every day and you will find more and more educated people as time goes on. Just give it up because i know for dang sure i talk to people of all walks of life daily about my dogs. I make a point to strike up conversations with people I know do not like the dogs because of what they "heeeard". That's the purpose of this site yanno... to educate people about propper APBT etiquette.
> 
> Give up, you're pretty dang sucky at lieing :flush: You need to refund this man and his family their money and not even think twice about taking that dang puppy back.














Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Mah, Mah, My momma tolt me dat you can always act dumb but you cain't never act smart.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> So first Trish says... "prove that I put pics of the dam on my ad" And then she admits to showing pictures of Bee but saying she said "i only said the dam looked like this dog" And now the puppy was "rescued from a dog fighter" HAHAHA I don't buy that crap.... You sellin ocean front property in Arizona too? Just admit it, you probably bought this dog for cheap or got it free of craigslist and turned around and resold it for a profit.... Sick....


:goodpost:
Exactly Ocean front in AZ


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty sick that someone would do this. I like how she said that I should have just emailed with question and what not. Why earth would I have done she would have just fed me the same BS she already told me. 

I just want to know the freaking truth! Is it that hard to tell ... I guess it is if your a scammer.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a major scam, how can the mom be her cousin's dog if she rescued it from someone she doesn't even know? Everything she has said is a lie for sure if she can't keep the story straight. I'm glad you got her and they didn't keep her. They'd probly over breed her and be pedeling even more pups.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Pit-Bull-Daddy said:


> Yeah that's pretty sick that someone would do this. I like how she said that I should have just emailed with question and what not. Why earth would I have done she would have just fed me the same BS she already told me.
> 
> I just want to know the freaking truth! Is it that hard to tell ... I guess it is if your a scammer.


you'll never get the truth out of someone like that. i'm glad at least one of her puppies ended up in a good home. we can just hope the rest of them ended up with responsible owners as well. if anything good came out of her puppy slangin' it's that you got a pup who loves you and you ended up here. :woof: she'll get what she deserves in the long run. can't wait to see your little girl grow up. well, that's if you stay...... :roll:


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> you'll never get the truth out of someone like that. i'm glad at least one of her puppies ended up in a good home. we can just hope the rest of them ended up with responsible owners as well. if anything good came out of her puppy slangin' it's that you got a pup who loves you and you ended up here. :woof: she'll get what she deserves in the long run. can't wait to see your little girl grow up. well, that's if you stay...... :roll:


Yeah I know the true will never be told....crazy :hammer:. Anyhow yeah hopefully the rest of the litter found good homes too. Yes I do plan on staying here


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL Crazy sh!!!!!! The nerve of some folks.:flush:


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

It is hilarious how stupid some people are.

Trish, i hope your cousins doing well in Texas, funny how "trish" and "what the" have the same ip addy considering you said they are in two seperate states. Silly peddler didnt realise that every mod on this site would have the tools to check that up when you set up your second account. Close to the dumbest most idiotic mistake about the whole scam youve obviously been running aswell.

You are worse than any backyard breeder or farming peddler out there. You take dogs and resell them to unknowing good people. I think we call it "fraud"

You came here without thought or plan because you are daft, you slag off the person who saved this dog from you because of their looks like anyone could care less here about his looks. Even in the way he posts compared to the way you do i know who i would beleive, making low blows like the dog you are because you have been called out in your little scam.
The best thing that couldve happened to that pup was getting out of your dirty scamming little mitts.

Funny thing is now everyone hasyour phone numbers, your emails , and your home address, your youtube account, you are going to have to change a few things around because i can tell you the scam will be checked and next time you advertise a dog you will be caught out again. 
S**t if i was you i would pack up and move house before your next scam begins.

Funny how smart people dont scam because they dont need too, even funnier that dumb people scam but cant pull it off because they are so dumb.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

my thing is, your proving your saying nothing but BS, you saved this dog from being a dog fighter? _really well what are you saving the american bulldog and dobie from_? you have pretty much been proven a puppy peddler and you should be ashamed of yourself!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats all grimey.. people (sigh).. Suddenly Dory from lil nemo pops in my head.. Just keep swimming. LOL 

Im in N. Idaho, I am consistantly scanning the dogs and trainging to see whats up who's knew anything good, ya'll know Im sure. I haven't seen that add near here, and now that's happened I am going to be OCD about one more thing. LOL

Did see an add in N. Idaho for this. Gamedog puppies #females #males , 208-***-****
and thats all it said.. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

trish... said:


> First- Its not illegal to sell dogs (healthy, wormed, de flead dogs) THAT ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF! - and come with a crud load of supplies and foos not to mention!
> Secondly- Prove that you beautiful puppy was sold with that picture stating that was her dam! Id like to see her papers!
> Third- Umm how much did you pay for her? not crud! $200 she came with shots, had been wormed, came with toys, a kennel, and food!
> Fourth- You've got to be kidding me! You got a lil sweetheart and your still whinning about it. I would not have even given her to you because of how fricking nasty the two of you were. You disguested me the woman who smelled like she hadnt showered in a year with your two lazy eyes and the huge man carring a baby inside of him I felt horrible sending her home with you two!!!!!! But you showed up where i was staying and i couldnt turn you away im much too nice!!! I knew I should have kept that poor girl! It smelled like a dead animal in that house for hours after you two left!!!!
> ...


I missed all of this LOL ... Your a BYB you don't deserve to own dogs PERIOD you breed for money and money only let's just be real for a minute. You have the nerve to call someone nasty, trashy, smelly, ect. But you sure didn't have an issue lying, stealing, and taking their money for a dog sold under false pretenses now did you? That makes you BYB scum. People in turd houses shouldn't throw wet toilet paper. Seriously your disgusting! Have fun peddling your mutts.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I live in Southern Idaho and will definitely be scanning Craigslist for these listings on a regular basis now...

As someone who truly works in rescue and a former breeder and a advocate for this breed for years and being involved in this breed for 30 years I have to say:THESE PEOPLE DISGUST ME!!!!

Trish and whatthe you wouldnt know what a rescue is if it bit you in the face, you wouldnt know about bettering this breed is if I socked you in the jaw, you wouldnt know what this breed is capable of in the matter of love and loyalty if I burnt it into your head BUT you better believe if I catch you in my area of this country adding to the problems this breed deals with I will not only spread your info across the net I will hunt you down myself.

You are the lowest of society the bottom of the barrel and the beer piss I pour out of the bottom of my bottle...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i don't condone this type of activity, but in a bad economy...
you can't knock a brothas hustle. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Padlock that's BS! Every one knows the economy sucks but that doesn't mean you have to lie scam people. How bout get a job and take care of yourself the honest way, not lying to people to flip puppies.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Padlock that's BS! Every one knows the economy sucks but that doesn't mean you have to lie scam people. How bout get a job and take care of yourself the honest way, not lying to people to flip puppies.


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Heck at least if your going to peddle ... peddle your own darn mutt's! Don't use someone else's dog to sell your crappy mutts.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Heck at least if your going to peddle ... peddle your own mutt's! Don't use someone else's dog to sell your crappy mutts.


sadie please keep in mind we have a mm here that obtained one of these pup and while i do agree with you. I do not think it is right to refer to his new baby as a _crappy mutt_. Otherwise your absolutly correct there is no need to steal pics of someone elses dog and it shows this lady prob doesn't even know the parents are they are such horrible representaion of the breed nobody would want a pup!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No offense to anyone here this is more so directed to the BYB responsible for this litter. Honestly though anytime you breed unproven non-papered stuff I mean you are taking a crap shot at what your producing which is 9 times out of ten garbage what do you expect from dogs who have an unknown history with no working titles, health testing, ect ....yes there is also papered Junk too it can cut both ways I am just making a point when you don't know what your breeding you are not producing quality animals. I know it's not the dogs fault where it comes from but people who work hard putting years of work into their stock building a reputation within the dog world this kind of stuff is a smack in the face to honest breeders and to the breed in general. I am sure this pup will make a good pet but yet in still someone like Holly who is breeding for a purpose and producing good dogs this type of stuff could ruin her reputation because they are using one of Holly's dogs( basically using her name) to represent and pass off what they are producing which is unknown junk. And that is not attacking this persons pet personally I am really talking about the whole situation in general.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

So this pup is off of her dog that she gave to a family member but then saved it from a fighting ring and nursed it back to health that's quite a history at a couple months old but good thing you didn't post pictures of Bee to sell the pup wait no you posted pictures of Bee because she looked similar to the real dam...

How about her cousin who disappoints her that sold the dog that took off and moved to Texas whew a lot is going on in this story.

Anyone else find it interesting that she has the three different breed pups? I highly doubt she breeds anything, besides BS. Best case scenario she gets the pups for free or next to nothing and flips them or she is robbing these dogs and peddling them. Either way it's wrong and karma is a b!#@* so just keep looking over your shoulder who ever you are.

Congratulation to the new owner of this pup though suzie looks like a great pup, just be happy you could save her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The reality is we have been fkn each other over for a profit and calling it good business for yeaaars.. WE heard inflation inflation inflation.. now everything is going back to the prices it was and its a recession.. LOL go figure.. 

I thought that was hilarious Padlock, Im always making hood jokes..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sadie said:


> No offense to anyone here this is more so directed to the BYB responsible for this litter. Honestly though anytime you breed unproven non-papered stuff I mean you are taking a crap shot at what your producing which is 9 times out of ten garbage what do you expect from dogs who have an unknown history with no working titles, health testing, ect ....yes there is also papered Junk too it can cut both ways I am just making a point when you don't know what your breeding you are not producing quality animals. I know it's not the dogs fault where it comes from but people who work hard putting years of work into their stock building a reputation within the dog world this kind of stuff is a smack in the face to honest breeders and to the breed in general. I am sure this pup will make a good pet but yet in still someone like Holly who is breeding for a purpose and producing good dogs this type of stuff could ruin her reputation because they are using one of Holly's dogs( basically using her name) to represent and pass off what they are producing which is unknown junk. And that is not attacking this persons pet personally I am really talking about the whole situation in general.





scparrish said:


> So this pup is off of her dog that she gave to a family member but then saved it from a fighting ring and nursed it back to health that's quite a history at a couple months old but good thing you didn't post pictures of Bee to sell the pup wait no you posted pictures of Bee because she looked similar to the real dam...
> 
> How about her cousin who disappoints her that sold the dog that took off and moved to Texas whew a lot is going on in this story.
> 
> ...


these are both AWESOME posts


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sadie hugs you back tye tye


----------

